# Crear programa c++builder que registre los datos a traves de rs232



## pedrow (May 2, 2010)

Hola a todoss

Estoy creando un diseño en una fpga que controle la velocidad de un motor en c.c. A su vez, va a estar realimentado con la salida del motor para crear un bucle cerrado y llevarme los datos al ordenador a traves del *protocolo uart o rs232*, el diseño de la uart en la fpga ya la tengo incorporada y funciona correcatemente a traves del hyperterminal pero lo que quiero es realizar un *programa en c++ builder* que me recoga los datos del puerto seria. He buscado un poco por internet y creo que he encontrado una buena libreria: *ComPort Library version 3.10*, pero yo nunca he instalado ningun componente y he trasteado un poco y no puedo.

Alguno sabe *como instalar está libreria u otros componentes que traten el puerto rs232 en c++builder*?

Un saludo

Poco a poco estoy aprendiendo, ya he podido instalar una libreria pero es otra:
*TComPort4Beta_Delphi2010* pero para comprobar que la he instalado bien, compilo el ejemplo que viene y me da 3 errores:
_-[BCC32 Error] CPort.hpp(615): E2238 Multiple declaration for '_fastcall EComPort::EComPort(int)'_
-_[BCC32 Error] CPort.hpp(607): E2344 Earlier declaration of '_fastcall EComPort::EComPort(int)'_
-_[BCC32 Error] CPortCtl.hpp(246): E2015 Ambiguity between 'TBitmap' and 'Windows::TBitmap'_

A que puede ser debido estos errores?


----------



## gzaloprgm (May 2, 2010)

Los errores parecen indicar una doble inclusión de archivo, pero no estoy seguro.

En cuanto a la comunicación por puerto serie, puedes usar la API de windows para hacerlo. Un articulo que explica cómo: acá

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## pedrow (May 3, 2010)

Una doble inclusion? es que en este tema estoy un poco perdido, a que puede ser debido, por  cierto, muchas gracias por el link.

Ahora mismo ya he solucionado el problema, simplemente, he borrado las lineas del archivio CPort.hpp que me daban fallo y me funciona, captura datos, a partir de ahora, a programar y ver como me salen las cosas¡¡ Muchas gracias

P.D: Lo de la ambiguedad, hay alguna forma de solucionarlo??? es que es un conflicto parece entre un componente de la libreria comport y el componente bitmp de builder.


----------

